# Good torch/lighter for cording?



## higdeezy45b (Apr 28, 2014)

Not sure if there is a thread about this. I searched and didn't see anything. What are you guys using to singe the ends? I want to pick up a little torch or lighter. I'm currently using a cig lighter and holding the blue part of the flame to the cord. It works but it's not the most user friendly method I'm afraid. I don't want to break the bank but also want something that works. So what say you?


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

I use two types. 
I like to use a zippo, its flat bottom allows me to spark it and set it down. Then i can manipulate the cord with both hands.
the other is a cheap butane torch. I got mine at a local smoke shop for like 8 bucks. its hot and instant jet burns the cord quickly and cleanly. 
here is the one I got:
http://www.amazon.com/Degree-Flames...bs_misc_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=1W7554TSD4ZT1XD8Q4AY

there are others that you can lock the button down so you can set it down and use it, but this and the zippo work great for me.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Years ago I used to sell all kinds of different butane lighters from ones that looked like cellphones, guns, aliens, giant matches, etc. So I've used them all and for a lot of things (non smoker).

But now for paracord I mostly use a BIC lighter and as a backup one of those gun shaped lighters. 

Those Ronson lighters that Walmart sells for around $5 are nice. For the past eight years the Ronson lighters have been my go to choice for BBQ's and small fireworks.


----------



## Athanatos (May 2, 2014)

I use a soldering gun. It gives a precise cut, and I'm able to mold the sheath around the strands for a clean look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Paracord-Crafters (Mar 21, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Those Ronson lighters that Walmart sells for around $5 are nice. For the past eight years the Ronson lighters have been my go to choice for BBQ's and small fireworks.


We have tried just about everything and you can't beat the $5 Ronson jet flame lighters at Wally World.. They don't hold that much fuel but we have a bunch of them I rotate through so we don't have to worry about refilling all the time, also as they get hot it's nice to have some cool back up ones ready to go.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Paracord-Crafters said:


> We have tried just about everything and you can't beat the $5 Ronson jet flame lighters at Wally World.. They don't hold that much fuel but we have a bunch of them I rotate through so we don't have to worry about refilling all the time, also as they get hot it's nice to have some cool back up ones ready to go.


I own two of them. The silver and gold looking ones. The silver looking one was my first one and most used one.


----------



## twbranch (Apr 13, 2013)

Zippo or candle!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Unless you have a third arm and hand the easiest way to melt to ends of paracord together and the fastest way will be to use some sort of flame that can stay lit on its own like a Zippo or candle like the tea light candles which come in its own base so that way you don't have a risk of a candle tipping over and hot wax spilling on the table, floor, etc.


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

This is what I use. Not the cheapest solution but it's still affordable. Works really well for me. I can melt the cord without burning it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000ND110C/ref=oh_details_o00_s01_i03?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

You can buy one similar to that one in the link from Harbor Freight.


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

I've seen the Harbor Freight one. While it's 1/2 the cost, it's not as nice as the one I have. 

It is certainly a viable option and I'm sure it will work fine. If you're on a budget, it will certainly work better than a Bic lighter and it's refillable.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

My new lighter. I haven't used it yet. It's refillable and that's why I got it. It's the same size as a Bic.


----------



## jtjt (Mar 11, 2014)

*Burn ends togetter.*

Just turn on your burner on the stove and turn it to low. Works well for me. That way you can hold the two ends at the same time.
jtjt


----------



## superfluities (Sep 12, 2013)

jtjt said:


> Just turn on your burner on the stove and turn it to low. Works well for me. That way you can hold the two ends at the same time.
> jtjt


 that's a good one. Besides various lighters I found an older soldering iron that I had with a bunch of attachments I never used for soldering one was shaped like a dull blade works perfect.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

jtjt said:


> Just turn on your burner on the stove and turn it to low. Works well for me. That way you can hold the two ends at the same time.
> jtjt


Simple and easy.


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

If you have lots of cord to cut, get a pearson cutter:

ttp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HRT1TC/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000HRT1TC&linkCode=as2&tag=nf01-20&linkId=HPZQRQVTYAIRB625

Personally, I have a ronson Techtorch, a turboflame, many bics, and a pencil torch that I really like. 
http://extremepara.com/tools/torch-black-butane


----------



## pullman464 (Jul 20, 2014)

I bought a three dollar torch lighter at Wal Mart that is refillable and works great!


----------

